# MTA alters ticket expiration policy



## WinNix (Jul 24, 2012)

Starting Sept 4th, the expiration timeline for MTA tickets goes from 2 weeks to 2 months.

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/MTA-Revises-Ticket-Validity-Policy-LIRR-Metro-North-163408996.html

http://www.lohud.com/article/20120723/NEWS/307230063/After-service-expansion-Metro-North-extends-ticket-expiration-dates?nclick_check=1

http://www.ny1.com/content/news_beats/transit/165321/mta-extends-ticket-validity-window-on-lirr--metro-north

It should never have been 2 weeks to begin with. While I am very glad they made it 2 months, they also made sure they whine about having to do it by lying about it costing them $6 million.


----------



## Anderson (Jul 27, 2012)

WinNix said:


> Starting Sept 4th, the expiration timeline for MTA tickets goes from 2 weeks to 2 months.
> 
> http://www.nbcnewyor...-163408996.html
> 
> ...


Actually, I can believe that it would cost them that much. Why? Because up until now, they were able to "cash out" unearned revenue on those tickets and force the users to buy a replacement. _With that said_, they shouldn't have been getting that cash-out in the first place...


----------



## AlanB (Jul 27, 2012)

Anderson,

I don't believe that's what they're talking about.

I'm pretty sure that they're referring to the fact that tickets go uncollected and the rider then uses that ticket for a second free ride. I can personally attest to the fact that this happens a lot on the LIRR. I board at Woodside most times when I'm heading to NYP; sometimes I do the subway. I cannot count the number of times that a conductor never comes by to collect my ticket.

I have tickets sitting around here that went unused and date back for years. In fact, a quick check of my wallet shows that I've still got a ticket in there from May 13th, 2011 that was never lifted and I've yet to add to my collection.


----------



## Anderson (Jul 28, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Anderson,
> 
> I don't believe that's what they're talking about.
> 
> ...


Alan,

That's actually a fair point, and I really hadn't thought of that angle. Then again, I'm so used to looking at wacky angles like the one I raised that...well, it never occurred to me that the LIRR didn't use a validation system.


----------



## jerichowhiskey (Jul 28, 2012)

AlanB said:


> I'm pretty sure that they're referring to the fact that tickets go uncollected and the rider then uses that ticket for a second free ride. I can personally attest to the fact that this happens a lot on the LIRR. I board at Woodside most times when I'm heading to NYP; sometimes I do the subway. I cannot count the number of times that a conductor never comes by to collect my ticket.


 I've had this happen sometimes when I took the train home from Stony Brook especially when it was crowded with other students. If they didn't punch my ten-tripper, I could get off at Jamaica, take the E home, and save the ride for a trip back out there.


----------



## WinNix (Aug 3, 2012)

I think it is fair to say both situations mentioned can and do happen. Because I only have personal experience with my unused ticket expiring, I am clearly bias towards that situation. However, it is likely impossible to guess how often each situation happened compared to the other.

While I can very much understand the stance they want to ensure tickets get properly collected, I an extremely sour on the topic of my perfectly good money "expiring". I see it as I paid perfectly valid cash for a service that I am now no longer allowed to use. I am quite sure anyone in that situation would agree. I do not intend to sound crass when saying this, but not collecting a ticket that should be collected is not the rider's fault. They should not compensate for uncollected tickets by making the window so unreasonably tight. I know various and wide ranging situations can (and do) happen that cause a ticket to go uncollected. I know it is NOT the conductor's fault, either. I would have considered 30 days completely reasonable. 60 days is probably too generous of them.


----------

